# should you put h202 into your res.



## leelow (Nov 17, 2006)

i have read that people are adding hydrogen peroxide to their reservoirs, 1 tbs-1 cup per gallon. 
i guess this would keep down any overcoliniztion of benificial organics, and i think it might be a good idea in small doses 
way is the general consensus?
should i add if so how much 
 my res is chemical and organic combined, i am prone to overcoliniztion of benificials.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 17, 2006)

I think the above measurements are for the 30% solution.  The stuff at drug stores (3%) is already diluted enough to give to them directly (I've done it in soil).  I haven't found any 30% locally, but I did pickup some hydrogaurd, which I am sure is even better.  Might wanna look at that product instead for hydro and large res.


----------



## leelow (Nov 17, 2006)

why do you use h202 ? to kill off organims or what?


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes, but so far I have only used it as a preventative measure, when I switched from tap water to reverse osmosis filtration.  Hydrogaurd is a little more complex though, something about adding beneficial bacteria to break disease cycles, so I don't think you would want to use that and hydrogen peroxide together.  I'm not sure if it will work in tap either, the chlorine may kill the bene's.  I would say get some if you have a big reservoir, it is expensive, but probably cheaper than peroxide.


----------



## KADE (Nov 18, 2006)

leelow said:
			
		

> why do you use h202 ? to kill off organims or what?


 
Wrong.... Hydrogen Peroxide has a unstable Oxygen particle... mixed with water it'll break down easily and put oxygen into your water.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 18, 2006)

Here's an article about using Hydrogen Peroxide. PRIOR TO USING IT, I would STRONGLY suggest writing an email to one of the BIG MJ nutrient suppliers or even several of them and asking them SPECIFICALLY if it should be used with the setup you have.

To use it without checking first seems kind of risky. It could cause more problems than you want, or not.

Good luck, and let us all know what you hear from them.

Click here for the article


----------



## KADE (Nov 18, 2006)

If you dont have airstones goin on and ur res is stagnant you can use h202 and it works very well. It keeps the growth of algae down to a minimum as well.. because of the increased oxygen in the water. The extra bacteria you speak about it very much worth it. I already add it through a different product.


----------



## SkUnkWidow (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey guys this is my first posting on this site. I think it's wonderful... I tried the H202 in my system and within 20min my girls started to wilt and turn over. I immediately turned off all of the power to the systems and changed all of my water and flushed all of my girls and their root systems. They seem to be doing better now but I have to say that I will never venture into the   H202  theory again. I'm sure it does work beautifully at times but I am not a living testimony to it. HAPPY GROWING!


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 24, 2006)

hi leelow....... 

yeh oxygenate water via adding h202 but make sure its ok to use alongside your nutes as some specifically state do not use with anything containing 
h202.


"my res is chemical and organic combined, i am prone to overcoliniztion of benificials"  (ANY CHANCE YOU CAN TRANSLATE THIS INTO ENGLISH DUDE)

ROFL..

pkj


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 25, 2006)

And don't get the stuff on ya, it burns like the dickens.


----------



## leelow (Nov 26, 2006)

any recomendations for h202 application amounts/ml/per gallon. im also using a chem/organic combo (AN). There beneficials (taratula,pirahna) are very suseptable, to overcoloniztion in hydroponics, espesially with airaition, i only use them as a foliar, for adding them to the res, makes everything to unstable, they still manage to colinize, i believe they help alot, it just makes it difficult to keep your ph balanced.
 so maybe we could figure out a ratio to kill some of the overcolonized benifical oranisms with h202?


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 26, 2006)

leelow said:
			
		

> any recomendations for h202 application amounts/ml/per gallon. im also using a chem/organic combo (AN). There beneficials (taratula,pirahna) are very suseptable, to overcoloniztion in hydroponics, espesially with airaition, i only use them as a foliar, for adding them to the res, makes everything to unstable, they still manage to colinize, i believe they help alot, it just makes it difficult to keep your ph balanced.
> so maybe we could figure out a ratio to kill some of the overcolonized benifical oranisms with h202?


 
Your on to something and probably don't even realize it .  That 'overcolonization' can be a very good thing, hard to believe, but it is called 'living organics'.  I am just starting up a soil version in my journal, but hopefully will apply what I learn to hydro.  There is a little more about it in my journal.


----------



## leelow (Nov 26, 2006)

elephant, overcolinization, in soil is controlable, but in hydro the ph levels go off the charts so, we have to try to keep an equilibrium.
btw elephant check out the flooded for 4 hour net pot post.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 26, 2006)

leelow said:
			
		

> elephant, overcolinization, in soil is controlable, but in hydro the ph levels go off the charts so, we have to try to keep an equilibrium.
> btw elephant check out the flooded for 4 hour net pot post.


 
Gotcha on that other thread man , the elephant is always watching.
If you wanna know more about living organics, you gotta do the research man.  Microrganisms when used correctly will control ph, food intake, and more .  Open your mind.


----------



## leelow (Nov 26, 2006)

controling micro beneficials, in an airated hydro system means, to not pour dirrectly into res., to me it means,to foliar feed to keep the populations in the root, zone flourishing were they belong, Not eating my nutes in my res. an wreaking havoc on my levels.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 26, 2006)

leelow said:
			
		

> controling micro beneficials, in an airated hydro system means, to not pour dirrectly into res., to me it means,to foliar feed to keep the populations in the root, zone flourishing were they belong, Not eating my nutes in my res. an wreaking havoc on my levels.


 
I understand your point. Believe it or not, living organics in hydro is based on an overcolonization, promoted as much as possible. As you can imagine things get pretty ugly in the res, brown water and foam. Once you get it going though, you can put your ph and ppm meters away. The microbeasties handle all that. I know it sounds crazy, but guys have been doing it successfully for a long time. That tarantula stuff is crazy expensive, but it is a prime motivator in LO. There are a few ways to use it that your hydro shop is probably not going to tell you about .  IMO killing these beasties is somewhat of a waste.  I don't want to try and convince anyone that this is the way to go, but as some of you might know, I have a VERY open mind and love to share information, even if I get flamed for it.

I can pm you some links if ya wanna know more , or just pull up a chair in my journal, gonna be testing all this very soon .


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 26, 2006)

Flames? We don't have no stinkin flames here man.....

Hahahahahaha, seriously, nobody here will ever be flamed for offering a sincere method of making a grow better than it is.

You organic people do gross me out with the brown stuff and foam tho.....

Hydro is supposed to be nice and clean.

If your gonna get brown stuff under your nails, you might as well use dirt.

Nasty stuff, dirt...

Hhahahaahah, Hick, don't be pushin me man!


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 26, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Flames? We don't have no stinkin flames here man.....
> 
> Hahahahahaha, seriously, nobody here will ever be flamed for offering a sincere method of making a grow better than it is.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Stoney for backing me , shows your keeping your melon open even if you do not agree:aok: .

Wish I could send ya a nice white labcoat HAHA.  I learned alot from my mother in the garden, so dirt doesn't bother me too much.  I'm a little scared to use the lupe once my beasties are boomin though, just imagine gettin' all those microbeasties under your nails .


----------

